# [wpa_supplicant] crash au redémarrage et à l'extinction PC

## ludo82

Bonjour,

Quand je redémarre ou j'éteins mon PC, le système se bloque et me renvoie systématiquement le message ci-dessous.

A chaque fois, je suis donc obligé d'éteindre mon PC au bouton, ce qui est très mauvais.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a une solution à me proposer ?

Merci

```
Nov  1 17:15:34 galileo dhcpcd[17434]: received SIGTERM, stopping

Nov  1 17:15:34 galileo dhcpcd[17434]: wlan0: removing interface

Nov  1 17:15:34 galileo kernel: wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:1f:9f:bc:b5:b9 by local choice (reason=3)

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: general protection fault: 0000 [#1] SMP 

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: CPU 2 

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: Modules linked in: act_police cls_fw cls_u32 sch_tbf sch_prio sch_htb sch_hfsc sch_ingress sch_sfq xt_time xt_connlimit xt_realm iptable_raw xt_comment xt_policy ipt_ULOG ipt_REJECT ipt_REDIRECT ipt_NETMAP ipt_MASQUERADE ipt_ECN ipt_ecn ipt_CLUSTERIP ipt_ah nf_nat_tftp nf_nat_sip nf_nat_pptp nf_nat_proto_gre nf_nat_irc nf_nat_h323 nf_nat_ftp nf_nat_amanda ts_kmp nf_conntrack_amanda nf_conntrack_sane nf_conntrack_tftp nf_conntrack_sip nf_conntrack_proto_sctp nf_conntrack_pptp nf_conntrack_proto_gre nf_conntrack_netlink nf_conntrack_netbios_ns nf_conntrack_broadcast nf_conntrack_irc nf_conntrack_h323 nf_conntrack_ftp xt_tcpmss xt_pkttype xt_NFQUEUE xt_NFLOG nfnetlink_log xt_multiport xt_mark xt_mac xt_limit xt_length xt_helper xt_hashlimit xt_DSCP xt_dscp xt_dccp xt_conntrack xt_connmark xt_CLASSIFY ipt_LOG xt_tcpudp xt_state iptable_nat nf_nat nf_conntrack_ipv4 nf_defrag_ipv4 nf_conntrack iptable_mangle nfnetlink iptable_filter ip_tables x_tables hwmon_vid ipv6 snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_seq_device snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss sha256_generic aes_x86_64 aes_generic cbc fglrx(P) snd_hda_codec_hdmi snd_hda_codec_realtek snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec arc4 rt61pci intel_agp processor snd_hwdep rt2x00pci rt2x00lib e1000e snd_pcm intel_gtt mac80211 cfg80211 i2c_i801 i2c_core rfkill eeprom_93cx6 snd_timer pcspkr snd snd_page_alloc thermal_sys button libiscsi scsi_transport_iscsi tg3 libphy e1000 fuse nfs lockd sunrpc jfs raid10 raid456 async_raid6_recov async_memcpy async_pq async_xor xor async_tx raid6_pq raid1 raid0 dm_snapshot dm_crypt dm_mirror dm_region_hash dm_log dm_mod scsi_wait_scan hid_sunplus hid_sony hid_samsung hid_pl hid_petalynx hid_monterey hid_microsoft hid_logitech hid_gyration hid_ezkey hid_cypress hid_chicony hid_cherry hid_belkin hid_apple hid_a4tech sl811_hcd usbhid ohci_hcd ssb uhci_hcd usb_storage ehci_hcd usbcore aic94xx libsas lpfc qla2xxx megaraid_sas megaraid_mbox megaraid_mm megaraid aacraid sx8 DAC960 cciss 3w_9xxx 3w_xxxx mptsas scsi_transport_sas mptfc scsi_transport_fc scsi_tgt mptspi mptscsih mptbase atp870u dc395x qla1280 imm parport dmx3191d sym53c8xx gdth advansys initio BusLogic arcmsr aic7xxx aic79xx scsi_transport_spi sg pdc_adma sata_inic162x sata_mv ata_piix ahci libahci sata_qstor sata_vsc sata_uli sata_sis sata_sx4 sata_nv sata_via sata_svw sata_sil24 sata_sil sata_promise pata_sl82c105 pata_cs5530 pata_cs5520 pata_via pata_jmicron pata_marvell pata_sis pata_netcell pata_sc1200 pata_pdc202xx_old pata_triflex pata_atiixp pata_opti pata_amd pata_ali pata_it8213 pata_pcmcia pcmcia firmware_class pcmcia_core pata_ns87415 pata_ns87410 pata_serverworks pata_platform pata_artop pata_it821x pata_optidma pata_hpt3x2n pata_hpt3x3 pata_hpt37x pata_hpt366 pata_cmd64x pata_efar pata_rz1000 pata_sil680 pata_radisys pata_pdc2027x pata_mpiix libata [last unloaded: coretemp]

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: 

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: Pid: 17211, comm: wpa_supplicant Tainted: P            3.0.6-gentoo #1 System manufacturer System Product Name/P8P67 PRO REV 3.1

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff812b1c72>]  [<ffffffff812b1c72>] 0xffffffff812b1c72

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: RSP: 0018:ffff880225de19d8  EFLAGS: 00010286

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: RAX: 0000000000000000 RBX: ffff000000000000 RCX: 0000000000000000

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: RDX: 0000000000000000 RSI: ffff000000000000 RDI: ffff000000000000

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: RBP: ffff880225de19f8 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: ffff88022e4d7f08

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: R10: ffff8802253f9cb0 R11: 0000000000010340 R12: ffff000000000000

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: R13: 0000000000000000 R14: ffff880225152700 R15: ffff88022537cc74

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: FS:  00007f605aee2700(0000) GS:ffff88022f500000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: CR2: 0000000000447358 CR3: 00000002242ba000 CR4: 00000000000406e0

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: Process wpa_supplicant (pid: 17211, threadinfo ffff880225de0000, task ffff8802252060d0)

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: Stack:

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: ffff88022537cfc8 ffff880224036a00 ffff880225ae0540 0000000000000000

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: ffff880225de1a08 ffffffffa0585083 ffff880225de1a28 ffffffffa058d449

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: 0000000000000000 ffff880224036a00 ffff880225de1a48 ffffffffa058d87f

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: Call Trace:

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: [<ffffffffa0585083>] 0xffffffffa0585083

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: [<ffffffffa058d449>] 0xffffffffa058d449

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: [<ffffffffa058d87f>] 0xffffffffa058d87f

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: [<ffffffffa057768d>] 0xffffffffa057768d

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: [<ffffffffa05779f1>] 0xffffffffa05779f1

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: [<ffffffffa058093b>] 0xffffffffa058093b

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: [<ffffffffa0585fb8>] 0xffffffffa0585fb8

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: [<ffffffffa0568702>] 0xffffffffa0568702

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: [<ffffffff810b92fe>] ? 0xffffffff810b92fe

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: [<ffffffffa056b404>] 0xffffffffa056b404

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: [<ffffffffa056d4f7>] 0xffffffffa056d4f7

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: [<ffffffff8143f075>] 0xffffffff8143f075

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: [<ffffffffa056d488>] ? 0xffffffffa056d488

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: [<ffffffff8145426a>] ? 0xffffffff8145426a

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: [<ffffffff8108129a>] ? 0xffffffff8108129a

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: [<ffffffff8143f24a>] 0xffffffff8143f24a

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: [<ffffffff813cf5a9>] ? 0xffffffff813cf5a9

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: [<ffffffff8143fac1>] ? 0xffffffff8143fac1

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: [<ffffffff8143f1bf>] ? 0xffffffff8143f1bf

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: [<ffffffff8143e92e>] 0xffffffff8143e92e

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: [<ffffffff8143f322>] 0xffffffff8143f322

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: [<ffffffff8103ccd0>] ? 0xffffffff8103ccd0

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: [<ffffffff813d218b>] 0xffffffff813d218b

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: [<ffffffff81098440>] ? 0xffffffff81098440

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: [<ffffffff8101f7cf>] ? 0xffffffff8101f7cf

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: [<ffffffff813bfc82>] 0xffffffff813bfc82

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: [<ffffffff81048ecf>] ? 0xffffffff81048ecf

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: [<ffffffff810b8b01>] 0xffffffff810b8b01

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: [<ffffffff810492a1>] ? 0xffffffff810492a1

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: [<ffffffff81033e2f>] ? 0xffffffff81033e2f

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: [<ffffffff810b8b84>] 0xffffffff810b8b84

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: [<ffffffff814556bb>] 0xffffffff814556bb

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: Code: 85 c0 74 02 ff d0 48 89 df e8 df 60 da ff 41 58 5b c9 c3 55 48 89 e5 41 55 41 54 49 89 f4 53 48 89 fb 48 83 ec 08 48 85 ff 74 34 

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo 83 7e 48 00 4c 8b 6e 50 75 11 49 8b 85 08 01 00 00 48 85 c0 

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: RIP  [<ffffffff812b1c72>] 0xffffffff812b1c72

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: RSP <ffff880225de19d8>

Nov  1 17:15:35 galileo kernel: ---[ end trace 4dd450df0b207f2e ]---
```

----------

## guilc

Apparemment, après un peu de google, il semble que c'est un problème avec le driver rt61pci qui visiblement n'utilise pas la pile WPA standard (wpa_supplicant utilisant du code spécifique pour lui)

Tu n'es pas seul visiblement : http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&safe=off&client=firefox-a&hs=fIy&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&q=wpa_supplicant+%22general+protection+fault%22+rt61pci&oq=wpa_supplicant+%22general+protection+fault%22+rt61pci&aq=f&aqi=&aql=1&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=495388l497170l0l497290l8l8l0l6l0l0l393l535l0.1.0.1l2l0

J'ai pas eu le temps de chercher plus que ça, mais je me tournerais vers un souci sur le driver.

Déja, tu es sûr que c'est le bon driver ? Donne nous un "lspci -vv" pour être sûr qu'il ne faille pas une autre variante des drivers ralink !

----------

## ludo82

guilc,

```
# lspci | grep Network

08:01.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g
```

J'utilise pourtant le driver rt61 du kernel 3.0.6.

Que faire alors ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Essaie avec la version 3.1 du kernel, qui sait si le problème ne se résoud pas ?

----------

## ludo82

Xavier,

Je n'aime pas installer des paquets instables, encore moins en ce qui concerne le noyau linux.

Suivant tes conseils, au lieu d'upgrader le noyau vers la version 3.1, je l'ai donc downgradé vers la version 2.6.39-r3 et le problème a disparu.

Je vais donc garder ce noyau pour l'instant en attendant que le noyau 3.1 soit stabilisé.

Merci

----------

